# ShooterRicks Cheeseburger Fatty With Chipolte Mayo



## shooterrick (Nov 13, 2010)

I have made this fatty several times and it is always a hit with friends and family.  The recipe will be posted at the end.

Using a gallon zip lock roll out good ground meat about 1/4 inch thick.  The zip lock will make rolling easier at the end.  Sautee mushrooms, onion, and basil, salt, and black pepper then remove from heat and let cool.  Cut the ziplock along the 2 sides to use later to roll the fatty.  Spread the above mixture evenly on the sheet of burger.

 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Spread a layer of sun dried tomatoes and then follow up with a layer of cheese.













On plastic wrap create a bacon weave,  After rolling the fatty log, place onto the bacon and use the plastic wrap as an aid like the ziplock to roll the weave onto the bacon.  













Place on your smoker at 225F until internal temp reaches 165F.







What it looks like.













Sammies made of Pistolettes and chipolte mayo with a ceasar side salad. 







What you need:

1 lb ground meat

1/2 cup sliced mushrooms

1/4 cup diced onions

Sea Salt to taste

Sundried tomatoes

1 1/2 lbs bacon strips

basil to taste

crack black pepper to taste

1/2 cup good mayo and 1 TBS chipolte sauce mixed.

Pistolettes or other good bread

A Ceasar Salad of your choice


----------



## rdknb (Nov 13, 2010)

That looks so good


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2010)

That looks AWESOME, Shooter !

Thanks a lot,

Bear


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 13, 2010)

Well it was suppose to end up in the masterbuilt thread contest .  Maybe an admin will help this old dude out with stiff fingers.  LOL

7


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 13, 2010)

Rick that is what a fattie should look like. Man that looks mighty tasty and I do love the Chipotle in there too


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks terrific Rick...


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Great post Rick, now that looks like a breakfast of champions. Thanks for sharing. It's all good my friend.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 13, 2010)

Rick If I move this to the masterbuilt thread it will delete this one and all of the comments. Do you know hot to copy and past the source code so that you can put it in the masterbuilt thread? If not PM me and we will talk.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 13, 2010)

NOt a clue how to.  LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey Rick,

Ask one of the newbies that are posting recipes. Some of them are expert "copy & pasters".

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 13, 2010)

Now Rick your fattie looks awesome and I know it tasted some kind of good too. Now the whole copy and paste has to be easy. My wife showed me how to do it. Then after 6-8 -10 times I have it almost wired now. All you have to do is left click to highlight it then right click it and hit on copy. Then put it where you wantit and right click and hit paste and boom magic. Then go get another beer and try it a few more times till it appears where you want it.    LOL


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 13, 2010)

Very nice Sammie there


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now Rick your fattie looks awesome and I know it tasted some kind of good too. Now the whole copy and paste has to be easy. My wife showed me how to do it. Then after 6-8 -10 times I have it almost wired now. All you have to do is left click to highlight it then right click it and hit on copy. Then put it where you wantit and right click and hit paste and boom magic. Then go get another beer and try it a few more times till it appears where you want it.    LOL


Hey Mark,

Should you be typing while you're driving North with a trailer load of outstanding smoked "Q"??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## caveman (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey Rick.  I love the fattie.  I think my next one will of the good ground beef variety.  The only problem I see is all that space on your smoker.  Where are the Spare's & PP?????


----------



## meateater (Nov 13, 2010)

Rick. to get a smoke ring like that is awesome with a bacon wrap. Nice job.


----------

